# Whis (Dragon Ball) vs Highschool DxD verse



## SkylineGTR (Jun 25, 2015)

Dragonballs strongest character takes on the DxD verse. I've only seen the anime for DxD( born just ended recently), however I do know there are some strong characters in DxD that are revealed in the LN such as Great red, shiva, ophis, etc. Is Whis able to solo the verse?

Scenario: Whis is in character vs DxD cast all bloodlusted

No Restrictions


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2015)

uh, he murders them all effortlessly

then he rewinds time and does it all over again


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeahhhhh, unless it was suddenly decided that Whis' staff scaling is no longer applicable and Whis is still sub-relativistic, he fucking murders DxD. They have a bunch of hax, but nowhere near enough durability or DC to survive a casual flinger flick from Bills, let alone Whis.

Solar system level Whis >>>> Planet level dragons

EDIT: Just noticed that Whis is IC. That might give DxD a chance if they can open up with a free hit from PoD, but even IC I'm pretty sure Whis would just dodge effortlessly and then pimp-slap them across the galaxy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2015)

hell, there are DB characters literally thousands of times weaker than Whis who can murderize HS STD


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> uh, he murders them all effortlessly
> 
> then he rewinds time and does it all over again



Lol yeah I was thinking it would be overkill but apparently the top tiers of DxD are planet+ level and atleast relavistic speed with some serious hax. Maybe Whis is too strong and too fast for them still.



MAPSK said:


> Yeahhhhh, unless it was suddenly decided that Whis' staff scaling is no longer applicable and Bills is still sub-relativistic, he fucking murders DxD. They have a bunch of hax, but nowhere near enough durability or DC to survive a casual flinger flick from Bills.
> 
> Solar system level Bills >>>> Planet level dragons
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed that Bills is IC. That might give DxD a chance if they can open up with a free hit from PoD, but even IC I'm pretty sure Bills would just dodge effortlessly and then pimp-slap them across the galaxy.



Actually it's Whis that's fighting lol not Bills but yeah so none of their hax would work on Whis? I guess since Whis is FTL with his staff, they could never really hit him to begin with.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hell, there are DB characters literally thousands of times weaker than Whis who can murderize HS STD



Ehhhhhh, no one pre-BoG is capable of it though because DxD has that legit relativistic speed (relativistic+ for top tiers). They'd just fire off some generic attack and fucking rip a hole in space where the DB chars used to be.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

SkylineGTR said:


> Lol yeah I was thinking it would be overkill but apparently the top tiers of DxD are planet+ level and atleast relavistic speed with some serious hax. Maybe Whis is too strong and too fast for them still.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's Whis that's fighting lol not Bills but yeah so none of their hax would work on Whis? I guess since Whis is FTL with his staff, they could never really hit him to begin with.



Yeah, this is a serious mismatch, sorry. Like I said, any DB char before BoG would've worked, but after BoG's sudden jump up to solar system level and FTL, DB top tiers fuckstomp DxD.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 25, 2015)

Whis serves as the vaccine that Highschool STD desperately needs.


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2015)

Raditz would solo this with his pinky.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


>



Fine, then rip a hole in space/shrink them into a singularity/mindfuck them/soulfuck them/erase them from existence with Power of Destruction/BFR them into Dimension Lost or a generic Devil barrier to let them rot 

Take your pick, honestly most of them would probably work on anyone too slow to DOOOOOOOOOOODGE!


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol yeah my bad then. I thought their hax could make a difference but I guess not.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2015)

Fang said:


> Raditz would solo this with his pinky.



they can't keep their eyes on the birdy


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2015)

>relativistic speeds
>HxH

What


----------



## Weather (Jun 25, 2015)

Fang said:


> >relativistic speeds
> >HxH
> 
> What



This thead... HxH... What?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 25, 2015)

Yukine solos


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

Fang said:


> >relativistic speeds
> >HxH
> 
> What



You apparently haven't read my blogs. I've been doing a pretty thorough series of blogs on feats from the LN, and they have a number of accepted relativistic feats (and no, they do not involve the fake light made by Fallen Angels). Right now their speed sits between .3333c and .75c, with the lowest tier of relevant characters being MHS.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2015)

Kurou said:


> Yukine solos



and then she gets kicked by Revolt


----------



## Kurou (Jun 25, 2015)

fuck off CD


----------



## Kurou (Jun 25, 2015)

> 

>  

>


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2015)

two pages


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 25, 2015)

Just because some of the STD guys might be relativistic doesn't mean they can blitz. It's how fast they are. DB pre-BoG is already well above the baseline for sub-relativistic.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2015)

even considering the huge aoe some specific attacks from dbz have (albeit nearly everything from whiss besides chopstick style should do so) many characters not called issei can teleport fast enough to the the point they would be unscathered about those and be able to properly dodge the small ones due to speed advantage (at least more times than not)
i don't know which of those characters have a AOE hax to deal with dbz characters,tho (as melee range ki blasts explosions or even shockwaves from punches will be an one shot kind of deal)


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> even considering the huge aoe some specific attacks from dbz have (albeit nearly everything from whiss besides chopstick style should do so) many characters not called issei can teleport fast enough to the the point they would be unscathered about those and be able to properly dodge the small ones due to speed advantage (at least more times than not)
> i don't know which of those characters have a AOE hax to deal with dbz characters,tho (as melee range ki blasts explosions or even shockwaves from punches will be an one shot kind of deal)



Actually, Issei can teleport now 

But yeah, it wouldn't matter whether or not they could blitz so long as DxD can get the first move off. As long as they have the speed advantage, True Form Sirzechs or Rias with the Power of Destruction, Grim Reapers with attacks that take hundreds of years off your life in one hit, Georg w/ Dimension Lost, Gasper with Forbidden Balor: Invade the Beast, Issei or Vali with Halve Dimension, or any Maou-level chars and above whose casual attacks rip holes in space would be able to clear.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2015)

whiss still soloes the verse with utter easy tho 
mftl, casually on SS+ and all


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 25, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> You apparently haven't read my blogs. I've been doing a pretty thorough series of blogs on feats from the LN, and they have a number of accepted relativistic feats (and no, they do not involve the fake light made by Fallen Angels). Right now their speed sits between .3333c and .75c, with the lowest tier of relevant characters being MHS.



Because the blogs are from you. Why would we want to subject ourselves to that kind of torture?

On-topic, Whis karate chops all of DxD.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 25, 2015)

This thread is the appropriate response to the existence of that GODDAMN SONG


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 25, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> This thread is the appropriate response to the existence of that GODDAMN SONG



[YOUTUBE]rdGY5-ha5e4[/YOUTUBE]

Every day until you like it


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KDmqDipQn9A[/YOUTUBE]

Just to counter the terrible that lolMAPSK posted.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]xcGndttTxuk[/YOUTUBE]



Yet another quality song.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 26, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> You apparently haven't read my blogs. I've been doing a pretty thorough series of blogs on feats from the LN, and they have a number of accepted relativistic feats (and no, they do not involve the fake light made by Fallen Angels). Right now their speed sits between .3333c and .75c, with the lowest tier of relevant characters being MHS.



Yeah, right.


----------



## Roman (Jun 26, 2015)

Is.....is this secretly a spite thread?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 26, 2015)

Isnt Ophis at full power stated to have infinite power and she can fodderize God ?


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 26, 2015)

"Infinite" is extremely relative 

Top-tiers like Ophis and Great Red have confirmed planet-level DC as of the latest novels. That's about it.


----------



## Flashlight237 (Jun 26, 2015)

From the thread's debate, it is noted that High School DxD is mid-to-high relativistic. I question if it's travel or combat speed, though. Anime DBZ showed an eight-episode fight between Super Saiyan Goku and Frieza, which was supposed to last 5 minutes. An episode of DBZ lasts 22 minutes, but it is also important to note that the 5-minute timer started close to the end of one of the eight episodes iirc. Since speed dialates time, it may be possible that Namek-saga Goku and Frieza hit speeds that may be MHS, sub-relativistic, or relativistic. Then again, it's cinematic portrayal, so what would I know?

Namek-saga ships have hit top travel speeds (speed of Goku's spaceship) of at least 256.873c (the nearest star is 4.22 light years away). I dunno what the minimum requirement for MFTL is. Maybe it's 100c.

I do know that travel speed is not the same as combat speed, though it is effective for travel-based evasion.

Either way, I don't see Whis losing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 26, 2015)

why are you using the anime? feats there don't really apply to Whis

not that it really matters though, he still obliterates them


----------



## Flashlight237 (Jun 26, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> why are you using the anime? feats there don't really apply to Whis
> 
> not that it really matters though, he still obliterates them



I'm pretty sure Whis was introduced in the anime, a movie to be exact.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 26, 2015)

an anime movie that's in the manga continuity, not the original Toei anime with all the silly filler


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 26, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> an anime movie that's in the manga continuity, not the original Toei anime with all the silly filler



And pro-HSDxD debaters should relish that status as a fine luxury.

Because that'd make this match _even more_ hilariously lopsided for the 'verse facing against Whis.


----------



## creative (Jun 26, 2015)

Yo, isn't ultimate gohan alone damn near sub - releativelistic? Whis could very literally eat DxD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 26, 2015)

KaiserWombat said:


> And pro-HSDxD debaters should relish that status as a fine luxury.
> 
> Because that'd make this match _even more_ hilariously lopsided for the 'verse facing against Whis.



we don't really want to make yet _another_ (probably lengthy) post about how different some of the feats from the anime are compared to the manga 



creative said:


> Yo, isn't ultimate gohan alone damn near sub - releativelistic? Whis could very literally eat DxD.



SSJ1 Gotenks, before even stepping foot in the Room of Spirit and Time, was mach 31k in speed 

he is obviously complete fodder to Ultimate Gohan

and Whis wouldn't eat them, he has higher standards


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 26, 2015)

Flashlight237 said:


> From the thread's debate, it is noted that High School DxD is mid-to-high relativistic. I question if it's travel or combat speed, though. Anime DBZ showed an eight-episode fight between Super Saiyan Goku and Frieza, which was supposed to last 5 minutes. An episode of DBZ lasts 22 minutes, but it is also important to note that the 5-minute timer started close to the end of one of the eight episodes iirc. Since speed dialates time, it may be possible that Namek-saga Goku and Frieza hit speeds that may be MHS, sub-relativistic, or relativistic. Then again, it's cinematic portrayal, so what would I know?
> 
> Namek-saga ships have hit top travel speeds (speed of Goku's spaceship) of at least 256.873c (the nearest star is 4.22 light years away). I dunno what the minimum requirement for MFTL is. Maybe it's 100c.
> 
> ...



It's combat speed. Multiple characters have dodged or reacted to real light/lasers (note the distinction) from melee range numerous times, and by hype they're LS or faster.


----------



## Flashlight237 (Jun 26, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> It's combat speed. Multiple characters have dodged or reacted to real light/lasers (note the distinction) from melee range numerous times, and by hype they're LS or faster.



Fair enough.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah, this isn't even a fight. Ophis and GR are the only ones who reach planet level, and Whis is out of their league. He also outspeeds the verse by a retarded amount so their hax isn't touching him. 

I _like_ DxD (insofar as it's possible to like something that has a boob-based Kamen Rider knockoff) and I still see this as a hilarious stomp.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 27, 2015)

>Raigening kamen rider

I hope ishibumi burns in the hottest circle of hell and whoever is related to him by blood gets third degree burns passed down to them on a genetic level


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 27, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Whatever dude, it's been accepted for a while now


I'm pretty sure Mike delivered something along the lines of "I'm just going to ignore these exist" when it came to those blogs so

They might as well not be accepted


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2015)

you know what, STD doesn't deserve the honor of being annihilated by Whis

put them up against General Rildo instead 

hell, the subs flat-out puts his name as Rild


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 27, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I'm pretty sure Mike delivered something along the lines of "I'm just going to ignore these exist" when it came to those blogs so
> 
> They might as well not be accepted



Yeah, I pretty much thought this to be the case as well.

DxD once again back to being just barely hypersonic, then.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 27, 2015)

They'll be the bottom bitches to General Rildo


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 27, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >Raigening kamen rider
> 
> I hope ishibumi burns in the hottest circle of hell and whoever is related to him by blood gets third degree burns passed down to them on a genetic level



Wow, someone's salty.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I'm pretty sure Mike delivered something along the lines of "I'm just going to ignore these exist" when it came to those blogs so
> 
> They might as well not be accepted





NightmareCinema said:


> Yeah, I pretty much thought this to be the case as well.
> 
> DxD once again back to being just barely hypersonic, then.



Really? _Really?_ 

Real mature, guys. Real mature.

EDIT: And just because Mike doesn't think it's worth his time doesn't mean the calcs are invalid or that the numbers are wrong. Mike isn't the God-King of calcs or the OBD.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> "Infinite" is extremely relative
> 
> Top-tiers like Ophis and Great Red have confirmed planet-level DC as of the latest novels. That's about it.



I have to admit I am very surprised, seriously. I am new to Highschool DXD, so I don't have a lot of knowledgement aside from what I have read in the wiki and the first episode(s), that being said it really did striked me as an extremelly broken series.

The first time Issei activated his power it is a shit that "duplicates his power every 10 seconds", I mean it really IS something extremelly broken, taking away magic the punch of an average joe is about 100 joules, multiply that shit by 2 every 10 seconds and within half hour the average joe can already desintegrate the earth with a punch. Now add that Issei actually has supernatural power.

So pretty much when I saw that I was like "This shit is broken, and this is the first power-up?"


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 27, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> I have to admit I am very surprised, seriously. I am new to Highschool DXD, so I don't have a lot of knowledgement aside from what I have read in the wiki and the first episode(s), that being said it really did striked me as an extremelly broken series.
> 
> The first time Issei activated his power it is a shit that "duplicates his power every 10 seconds", I mean it really IS something extremelly broken, taking away magic the punch of an average joe is about 100 joules, multiply that shit by 2 every 10 seconds and within half hour the average joe can already desintegrate the earth with a punch. Now add that Issei actually has supernatural power.
> 
> So pretty much when I saw that I was like "This shit is broken, and this is the first power-up?"



Actually, in a half an hour, Issei's power would be something like 500 x 2^180 or 7.662e56 J, meaning Issei with prep could probably a destroy a fucking galaxy. And then he gets a powerup that lets him ignore the time limit altogether and shit just goes downhill from there 

That is at least, if you want to believe the Boosted Gear really does double his power linearly, which is a matter of some contention here in the OBD


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 27, 2015)

>Galaxy level STD



Yeah, that's complete and utter bullshit.

Dragon Ball continues to lay the smackdown on DxD now and forever.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 27, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Galaxy level STD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I was just entertaining a hypothetical scenario. I've blogged about this before, the most Issei's ever boosted is 43 times consecutively. Just a measly small planet level with a smidge of massively FTL speed 

Of course, Boosted Gear multipliers will be accepted never despite loads of planet level hype, LS hype, relativistic feats and now confirmed planetary top tiers


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2015)

I know you are kidding but for the ones not aware of it 
relativistic or wathever laser timing dxd got is legit 
there are plenty of fake lasers/ magic in verse but the one mapsk is talking about was specifically working as light 
whiss and anime goku ssj still soloes the shit out them but they most likely can, just like any hax focused verse with speed advantage clear a guantlet of pre bog manga dbz .


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 28, 2015)

It wouldn't be far fetched for the calc to be true, I mean the BG is hyped (well in the anime at least) to have the potential of being stronger than God.

Albeit I guess a more reasonable estimate would be "It will double the user's power every 10 seconds until the user reach the full power of Ddraigd" rather than it just double it indifenitively, since that would be just insane and not to mention it would make no sense for Ddraig being the power source of a weapon that is stronger than himself, unless Ddraig can also double his strenght indefinitively.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 28, 2015)

There is a limit that, after it is reached, the Boosted Gear can no longer double the user's power because the user wouldn't be able to handle it. For Issei, that limit is currently 43 times AFAWK.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 28, 2015)

That is still a lot, the average joe (100 joules) multiplied by 43 is exactly 879609302220800 joules, give Issei just a 400 joules estimate and he can put 2 quadrillion joules


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 28, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> That is still a lot, the average joe (100 joules) multiplied by 43 is exactly 879609302220800 joules, give Issei just a 400 joules estimate and he can put 2 quadrillion joules



Meh, not that impressive when Scale Mail Issei can already output energy equal to a few gigatons of TNT (dozens of quintillions of joules) before he even starts boosting, which he can do without the time limit once he's in any of his Balance Breaker forms


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 28, 2015)

So God in DxD is just a planet level guy?


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 28, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> So God in DxD is just a planet level guy?



As far as we know. Ddraig said he and Albion could've "destroyed this world many times over" (and not as a boast or an idle threat, mind you) and he's > God, so all we can say for sure is planet level top and god (snerk) tiers.


----------



## Weather (Jun 28, 2015)

The thing with God in DxD is that he isn't really that powerful himself.

He was really good in making things that surpassed his own power, The Longinuses and the Trihexa seal are pretty much this.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 29, 2015)

I thought High School DxD was just a hentai or something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 29, 2015)

it pretty much is


----------



## Reznor (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, sounds like porn plots have advanced beyond cable repair and pizza delivery.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 29, 2015)

Reznor said:


> I thought High School DxD was just a hentai or something



If it wasn't for Ishibumi's publisher, it probably would be


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> If it wasn't for Ishibumi's publisher, it probably would be



Pretty much. They even had to make an In-universe plot excuse by now.

And make a LOT of it off-panel if DxD Ex is gonna be canon.


----------



## ultra instinct (Dec 11, 2017)

i thogh whis was universe +


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 11, 2017)

THREAD NECRO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 11, 2017)

Someone lock that.oh how funny the match looks now


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 11, 2017)

"Bills"


2015...Gross


----------



## Toaa (Dec 11, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Bills"
> 
> 
> 2015...Gross


bills
blergh


----------



## Imagine (Dec 11, 2017)

This wasn't a match even in 2015


----------



## King Kakarot (Dec 11, 2017)

damn the thread is so old people were still calling Beerus "Bills"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 11, 2017)

King Kakarot said:


> damn the thread is so old people were still calling Beerus "Bills"


The Latin American dub refuses to amend this error

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Why would someone necro this? Who took their time to even find this FGS?


----------



## King Kakarot (Dec 11, 2017)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> The Latin American dub refuses to amend this error


truly the darkest timeline


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 11, 2017)

Lol necro'd thread. In b4 lock? 


Also Whis babyshakes.


----------



## Johnny Cash (Dec 12, 2017)

Everyone that participated in the tournament of power can pretty much solo DxD verse right?

Even the fodders?


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 12, 2017)

Does the folders get the MFTL scaling? If not they can't solo due to the has DxD has.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 12, 2017)

Johnny Cash said:


> Everyone that participated in the tournament of power can pretty much solo DxD verse right?
> 
> Even the fodders?


No, there are even featless fodders like Lilibeu or pretty much all of U10. They certainly survived the attacks of universe level characters, but you have to remember that killing is not allowed. Only like 20% of the Tournament of Power are actually universe level, with the rest being planet to solar system at best and some probably not even being that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 12, 2017)

DxD got its ass so fucking stomped in this match that even the series art quality took a beating


----------



## Porshion (Dec 13, 2017)

DxD animu now looks a lot more like legit pr0n to me now lol. Whis wins

Unless Ishibumi pulls some crazy shits in the last arc


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Dec 16, 2017)

WELL ITS NOT THEIR FAULT


----------

